# Probably moving to Saxony very soon!



## manuelwt

Hi everyone!

I might get a job offer in Saxony as Project manager. The job looks very interesting and the promised salary is about 70000€.

The thing is that I cant find much information about Saxony, so I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with my research.

We will be moving to Dresden, though we are open to other suggestions. I do not speak German at all, but Im willing to learn it. My questions are the following:

Does people in general speak English in Saxony? 

Is it safe? 

Are people over there friendly towards foreigners? I heard Saxony is not very cosmopolitan in terms of foreigners.

What about lifestyle? is there any shopings centers, pubs...etc? sorry if the question sounds a bit silly but I also heard that the city is beautiful but does not have anything but museums and monuments (said from a guys from Berlin) but it doesnt sound right to me to be honest.

Would 70000€ be enough for a married couple?

I hope someone can help me with this as job-wise Im very interested, so just need to clarify these questions to make a decision if the opportunity arrives.

Thanks a lot


----------



## MrTweek

Well, I find Dresden a really nice city. Very beautiful, friendly people and although Saxony is indeed to very cosmopolitan, Dresden is a young city and has quite some international students.
In the city, you will be fine without speaking German, if you move to the countryside, this could be a problem.
Saxony was on the soviet side of the iron curtain, which means everyone who went to school before 1990 will have learned Russian instead of English.

Dresden is not a small city. The night life is pretty awesome and shopping won't be an issue.

I would say, Dresden is a good place to live. The region around has also a lot to offer and even places like Berlin and Prague are close enough for a short weekend trip.

It's probably a good idea to stick to the city itself, at least as a start. It's easier to get along and you can still move somewhere else later, once you get to know the area and learned some German.


----------



## manuelwt

Thank you very much MrTweek!! really appreciate your answer and advice.

We are definitely going to stick to the city, at least at the beginning as you said. We are also looking at Leipzig as it seems quite a big city too. Which city would be better at the beginning?

Does anyone know a good website to find properties to rent?

Thanks again for your quick answer MrTweek


----------



## MrTweek

Haven't been to Leipzig, but I heard it's even nicer than Dresden.
Where is your job? Although Leipzig isn't too far from Dresden, it's still more than a one hour drive, so probably a bit too far to commute.

For rentals, check Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren


----------



## Highlight88

manuelwt said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I might get a job offer in Saxony as Project manager. The job looks very interesting and the promised salary is about 70000€.
> 
> Is it brutto or netto? Netto it will be a lot of money! but also brutto it is a nice income and more than a normal/median income.
> 
> The thing is that I cant find much information about Saxony, so I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with my research.
> 
> We will be moving to Dresden, though we are open to other suggestions. I do not speak German at all, but Im willing to learn it. My questions are the following:
> 
> Does people in general speak English in Saxony?
> 
> Like before said, young people will speak English and most people in higher positions, too. Dresden is also a city with lots of tourism so you shouldn't have a problem with English! You will be doing fine!
> 
> Is it safe?
> 
> It is safe. I mean, for sure, you should lock your car if you don't use it and so on, but no need to be over-protective.
> 
> Are people over there friendly towards foreigners? I heard Saxony is not very cosmopolitan in terms of foreigners.
> 
> It is a bit sad, but it makes a lot of difference if you have a job, earn good money and such things. There is not a high risk in bigger cities like Dresden, too.
> 
> What about lifestyle? is there any shopings centers, pubs...etc? sorry if the question sounds a bit silly but I also heard that the city is beautiful but does not have anything but museums and monuments (said from a guys from Berlin) but it doesnt sound right to me to be honest.
> 
> Like already said, it is a big city with lots of students. You will find everything you need! There are lots of malls and cafes and restaurants.
> 
> Would 70000€ be enough for a married couple?
> 
> It depends logically on your lifestyle but you should be doing fine with that amount in a "normal" way of living even with some extras.
> 
> I hope someone can help me with this as job-wise Im very interested, so just need to clarify these questions to make a decision if the opportunity arrives.
> 
> Thanks a lot


You can't really move to Leipzig. That would be way too far. I wouldn't suggest doing it. To live in Dresden somewhere between the city center and your work would be your best option!


----------

